# Yao = Bigger/Stronger AND MEANER Now



## Ming_7_6

Not only is Yao now bigger and stronger, he's also meaner.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/41/U338P6T12D1745235F44DT20050831004722.jpg

This is going to be the REAL Year of The Yao.





"Fear Yao NOW"


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Ming_7_6 said:


> "Fear Yao NOW"


Just....no.


----------



## socco

:|


----------



## BEEZ

he needs to grow a goatee


----------



## Ming_7_6

Someone said T-Mac told him to grow one and get some tatoos and he said he would at the start of the year.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Yao is going to have to play tuffer if he is ever going to actually DESERVE the starting spot at the all-star game.


----------



## Malnutritious

BEEZ said:


> he needs to grow a goatee


How about a fu man chu?

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=9/24814145170.jpg&s=x7


----------



## kisstherim

Ming_7_6 said:


> Not only is Yao now bigger and stronger, he's also meaner.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/41/U338P6T12D1745235F44DT20050831004722.jpg
> 
> This is going to be the REAL Year of The Yao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fear Yao NOW"


as for the pic u posted, i watched that game. Yao never had an issue with that iceland player ( #13) ,it's just a problem of camera angle. it's fine to joke on this or to start a caption thread bout this, but it alone can't imply anything,thanks.
and even if Yao had punched that poor guy,it's still no big deal and Yao would be no way "meaner" cuz he is always that "mean". He shoved a Newland player to the ground last off-season when playing in the world championships, but when the new NBA season started, he shifted back to the normal Yao Ming.
[strike]BTW, aren't u the same person who was banned by ESPN and realgm B4 for telling lies(rumors) and cursing other posters 24/7?[/strike]

*Don't bait other posters. If you have concerns like this, PM a moderator.*


----------



## kisstherim

Ming_7_6 said:


> Someone said T-Mac told him to grow one and get some tatoos and he said he would at the start of the year.


TMAC never said so and Yao would never do this,thanks


----------



## Ming_7_6

Kisstherim, don't be an **edit*, seriously.


----------



## PetroToZoran

Yao is also much more handsome this year than last year. People's 50 most beautiful people? A lock this year for Yao.


----------



## kisstherim

Ming_7_6 said:


> Kisstherim, don't be an , seriously.


u do know ur own history. Anyway,relax and have fun here,at least until now i didn't see u spread any false rumors without links or start a post with "I heard it on WXYZ or ABCD or MLNM radio about…” here. 

Good luck


----------



## Ming_7_6

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## leidout

Let's keep this clean please.


----------



## rebelsun

Too late.


----------



## JT

too many yao ming topics from this guy, he's like the ming groupie version of dwadeisthetruth.


----------



## sherwin

One offseason isn't going to change his personality. I wish it would.


----------



## Seuss

No personal attacks, everyone here is free to post what they want as long as it is within the site's rules.


----------



## On Thre3

No personal attacks.


----------



## Pasha The Great

wow im loving this thread. So much anger.


----------



## GoDWade

sherako said:


> too many yao ming topics from this guy, he's like the ming groupie version of dwadeisthetruth.


QFT


----------



## MemphisX

RebelSun said:


> Too late.



At least he had the courtesy to give a


----------



## JT

GoDWade said:


> QFT


what does that mean?


----------



## Thievery Corporation

quoted for truth i think


----------



## JNice

BEEZ said:


> he needs to grow a goatee


I'd like to see him rocking a mohawk.


----------



## StephenJackson

JNice said:


> I'd like to see him rocking a mohawk.



Yeah, I'd like to see that as well. Definitely would work for him.


----------



## myELFboy

Yao can't be much of a force when he is warming up the bench because he gets into dumb foul trouble. If he figures out how not to commit stupid fouls, maybe he can be a force.


----------



## lolac101

He should do what shaq does and don't play defense. Just stand under the basket and hope whoever is near the hoop get scared and shortarm the shot.


----------



## Nash2Amare

Ming_7_6 said:


> Not only is Yao now bigger and stronger, he's also meaner.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/41/U338P6T12D1745235F44DT20050831004722.jpg
> 
> This is going to be the REAL Year of The Yao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fear Yao NOW"


I hope he atleast gets to the point of actually deserving an all-star spot.


----------



## JNice

Nash2Amare said:


> I hope he atleast gets to the point of actually deserving an all-star spot.



Yeah, because there have been so many centers better than Yao in the West. Uh-huh. Maybe he is not deserving of being the number one vote getter (of course, Vince never really was either) - but he was definitely a deserving All-Star.


----------



## tone wone

JNice said:


> Yeah, because there have been so many centers better than Yao in the West. Uh-huh. Maybe he is not deserving of being the number one vote getter (of course, Vince never really was either) - but he was definitely a deserving All-Star.


 Bingo.

People get upset cause he's the #1 vote getter. At least I hope so...cause no one has yet to give me a good explaination as to how Yao isn't an all-star


----------



## JNice




----------



## The One

JNice said:


>


Oh you got to stop. :laugh::biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ

The One said:


> Oh you got to stop. :laugh::biggrin:


 Now thats a look for him


----------



## GoDWade

tone wone said:


> Bingo.
> 
> People get upset cause he's the #1 vote getter. At least I hope so...cause no one has yet to give me a good explaination as to how Yao isn't an all-star



why should he start at an all-star game over Shaq and Amare?


----------



## joshed_up

JNice said:


>



ROFL


----------



## The_Franchise

GoDWade said:


> why should he start at an all-star game over Shaq and Amare?


Last year the Lakers traded Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat (an Eastern Conference team). Yao Ming is a center on the Houston Rockets (a Western Conference team). Not sure if you are familiar with how the All Star game works, but two players in seperate conferences cannot play for the same team.

Yao has never had a losing season in his career, whereas Amare has struggled to have an impact beyond the stats without Steve Nash. Plus Amare will go back to playing more minutes at the 4 this year, so I don't think it will be much of an issue.


----------



## GoDWade

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Last year the Lakers traded Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat (an Eastern Conference team). Yao Ming is a center on the Houston Rockets (a Western Conference team). Not sure if you are familiar with how the All Star game works, but two players in seperate conferences cannot play for the same team.
> 
> Yao has never had a losing season in his career, whereas Amare has struggled to have an impact beyond the stats without Steve Nash. Plus Amare will go back to playing more minutes at the 4 this year, so I don't think it will be much of an issue.



I meant two different years when I mentioned Shaq and Amare

Yao has never had a losing season but he also has never had posted top-notch stats that deserve a starting spot in the all-star game (not just because of his popularity)

having Nash definitely helps Amare, but 1) Amare was good before Nash got ther and 2) Amare is unstoppable with Nash


----------



## BEEZ

GoDWade said:


> I meant two different years when I mentioned Shaq and Amare
> 
> Yao has never had a losing season but he also has never had posted top-notch stats that deserve a starting spot in the all-star game (not just because of his popularity)
> 
> having Nash definitely helps Amare, but 1) Amare was good before Nash got ther and 2) Amare is unstoppable with Nash


 The year Shaq went its not like he wasnt deserving to be an all-star, he just took the starting spot because of the votes. He did deserve to be there starting maybe not. Amare was not listed as a Center so that refutes your other half of your story


----------



## tone wone

I guess Yao is simular to Vince the last couple of seasons(before this past season). I guess they believe if it wasn't for the fan vote he wouldn't be an all-star....but no one complained about Grant Hill making it last season..

Francis should've been there not Hill


----------



## joshed_up

tone wone said:


> I guess Yao is simular to Vince the last couple of seasons(before this past season). I guess they believe if it wasn't for the fan vote he wouldn't be an all-star....but no one complained about Grant Hill making it last season..
> 
> Francis should've been there not Hill



hmmm. francis.. no comments. i dont like him. lol.

VC, if he played last year like he played for the Nets, he'd be an all-star, maybe not a starter, but an all-star.


----------



## The Mad Viking

People tend not to get meaner when they are already over 20. Unless you do something really nasty to them, and they are afraid of losing everything. 

Yao is not mean. Yao will never be mean. Yao will never be quick. He will never lead the league in rebounding.

So what? He is still a damned effective player, and when he is on the floor, it changes how the game is played at both ends of the court.


----------



## GoDWade

BEEZ said:


> The year Shaq went its not like he wasnt deserving to be an all-star, he just took the starting spot because of the votes. He did deserve to be there starting maybe not. Amare was not listed as a Center so that refutes your other half of your story



umm I don't care about refuting half of my story

where I was coming from is that I just want the most deserving players on the court for the tip-off, that's all. yes i know how the rules work and it's a stupid one


----------



## GoDWade

tone wone said:


> I guess Yao is simular to Vince the last couple of seasons(before this past season). I guess they believe if it wasn't for the fan vote he wouldn't be an all-star....but no one complained about Grant Hill making it last season..
> 
> Francis should've been there not Hill



Grant Hill is a bit different though...he was playing well and he was FINALLY healthy after 4 years! it wasn't like he was just sitting on the benching and offering no help to the Magic...

but ok this is personal preferences and possibly nothing more


----------



## sabirk

Here you go. From yesterday's match.











It's a bit of an illusion though because his bicep and tricep are being pushed out by the Iranian guy. Still, Yao is looking pretty good.

Bitter Beer Face


----------



## Nash2Amare

sabirk said:


> Here you go. From yesterday's match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit of an illusion though because his bicep and tricep are being pushed out by the Iranian guy. Still, Yao is looking pretty good.
> 
> Bitter Beer Face


Is that Iranian guy 7'10 ?!?!

:eek8:


----------



## TracywtFacy

er no he's jumping while Yao is leaning and has a foot on the ground...

Yao is certainly looking stronger judging by those pics... Man I just hope Yao can really break out this year and get some consistency... Maybe if he and Stro can both realise their full potential this year the Rox will really be a contender...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Who is that Iranian guy? Quick, somebody draft him! He's so tall!


----------



## Raxel

That Iranian guy is shorter than Yao, 2.24m, maybe. but he has 2.47m wing span, while Yao only has 2.20 wing span. That Iranian guy can grab the basket ring while standing.


----------



## ssmokinjoe

*Not needed.* Personally, instead of the mohawk and goatee i think he would look more thuggish with an iced-out grille.


----------



## John

kisstherim said:


> as for the pic u posted, i watched that game. Yao never had an issue with that iceland player ( #13) ,it's just a problem of camera angle. it's fine to joke on this or to start a caption thread bout this, but it alone can't imply anything,thanks.
> and even if Yao had punched that poor guy,it's still no big deal and Yao would be no way "meaner" cuz he is always that "mean". He shoved a Newland player to the ground last off-season when playing in the world championships, but when the new NBA season started, he shifted back to the normal Yao Ming.
> [strike]BTW, aren't u the same person who was banned by ESPN and realgm B4 for telling lies(rumors) and cursing other posters 24/7?[/strike]
> 
> *Don't bait other posters. If you have concerns like this, PM a moderator.*


First off, F that moderator who edited your post. Second, we need guys like Ming 7_6 who should be some freaking kid who is racist by americans then have to act like Yao Ming and start stuff.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Yao's meaner, stronger, this is his year, yada yada yada. Let's all wait and see. I think I've heard this story before, so the best thing to do is just to sit back and wait instead of giving us an update everytime Yao grits his teeth playing for China. I'm not a Yao Ming "hater" either, it's just that it gets tiresome hearing about Yao everytime he gains a pound or something.


----------



## remy23

Nash2Amare said:


> Is that Iranian guy 7'10 ?!?!
> 
> :eek8:


I believe I've seen this guy before. Isn't this the same guy who played Tony Parker 1-on-1 and beat Parker at a camp? I heard he dunked on Parker and posted him up a lot. But on one play, he stepped behind the arc and nailed a three! LOL


----------



## Nuzzo

Is that(or this) Jabar Rouzbani


----------



## sabirk

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yao's meaner, stronger, this is his year, yada yada yada. Let's all wait and see. I think I've heard this story before, so the best thing to do is just to sit back and wait instead of giving us an update everytime Yao grits his teeth playing for China. I'm not a Yao Ming "hater" either, it's just that it gets tiresome hearing about Yao everytime he gains a pound or something.



Maybe this picture will make you feel a little better. :smile: 

From today's game vs. Taiwan


----------

